# Hallo from Germany



## frank_m (Nov 13, 2018)

Hallo,

My name is Frank, I am from Germany. I have been visiting VI-control for quite a long time and thought I might as well sign-up now.

By profession, I am a biologist, doing research on the neurobiology of vision. Musically, I am a pure amateur in the best sense of the word (meaning I love hearing music and making music). I have no musical training whatsoever, but I taught myself to play the electronic organ a little bit. Connected to the organ via Midi, I use a large variety of VST instruments, mostly for orchestral and vocal sounds. You find the usual suspects like VSTs from spitfire audio, 8dio, orchestral tools, project sam, chris hein, sonokinetic, soundiron, heavyocity, strezov sampling, performance samples, just to name a few. Most of these VSTs I found by reading at this site! I am mostly interested in film music and classical music, to a lesser extent in Pop/Rock/Jazz. The list of favourite composers would be very long and beautifully mixed, including names like Bernhard Hermann, Ennio Moricone and John Williams, side by side with Ludwig van Beethoven, Sergey Prokofiev, Dmitri Schostakovitsch or Paul McCartney - just some of the many composers that come spontaneously to my mind. I have also started to compose a little bit, recently, and have started to study videos of Mike Verta on this subject.

Looking forward to learn more here, Frank.


----------



## nathantboler (Nov 13, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## frank_m (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks! Frank.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome Frank and loving every single one of the composers you mention and enjoy your stay here


----------



## Blackster (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi and welcome! My name is also Frank  ... and btw, those videos from Mike Verta are really great. Have not seen all of his master classes but he shares great value!


----------



## frank_m (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi folks, thanks a lot for your welcome! Yeah, the Verta videos are great, have just started with them. Looking forward to it. There is still a lot for me to learn as an amateur. Frank.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 14, 2018)

Willkommen Franck.
Any chance to listen to what you’re doing ?
Where do you live in Germany ? (FYI I’m French)

Enjoy your stay here


----------



## frank_m (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi, at present I am reluctant to present stuff. I am at the very beginning and have only worked on two or three ideas. I need some more routine. I live in Juelich, close to Aachen (Aix la chapelle) and Köln (Cologne). Best, Frank.


----------



## Wolf68 (Nov 14, 2018)

...na dann herzlich willkommen an bord!


----------



## JEPA (Nov 14, 2018)

Bienvenido!


----------



## frank_m (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks guys! Frank.


----------



## whiskers (Nov 16, 2018)

Welcome


----------

